# Tossing food out again because lack of drivers.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.

Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


And why don't the cheap, low-life customers actually tip like decent people do?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> And why don't the cheap, low-life customers actually tip like decent people do?


Amen brother


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> And why don't the cheap, low-life customers actually tip like decent people do?





ThanksUber said:


> Amen brother


Wow. The ignorance you two show of the economics of Uber eats is staggering. Tell me you don't deliver and don't use Uber Eats as a consumer, because that is the only reason you could have for not understanding how the pie of the customer's dollar is sliced.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

A central problem here is that a cux/pax does not know how much the ant is getting, and has to presume that Uber is raking in the proceeds of high rates. I think a lot of folks would be more than happy to let an ant get good pay, if it could only be trusted that xe is getting such good pay.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


Why don't they offer the drivers the free food?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah what kind of food are we talking about.

Usually people tip for good food.

12 orders sounds like no tip junk food.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Wow. The ignorance you two show of the economics of Uber eats is staggering. Tell me you don't deliver and don't use Uber Eats as a consumer, because that is the only reason you could have for not understanding how the pie of the customer's dollar is sliced.


I was talking about DoorDash. I also deliver and I also use the apps as a customer.

I also understand that the customer is being cheap,, but what I don't understand is why DoorDash is also cheap and would waste money canceling orders that they pay for. If the driver has a choice of an order paying $5 dollar and a order paying $10 that is more or less the same distance and pickup. The $5 dollar order is going to sit until it's canceled. The problem is that DoorDash pays $2.25 or in some zones and some at $2.00. That is a stupid problem to have as a delivery company.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's because doordash would rather pay for the food than pay its drivers a fair wage.

Imagine if doordash was paying even minimum wage plus gas. They would be out of business overnight.

The entire 3rd party delivery scam is based off free labor and huge commissions, and they still lose money.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


That makes too much sense???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


How much do they pay the restaurant when they cancel the order? At one time they paid the restaurant the meal amount, but I’ve been told that that has changed and they cap the amount they pay.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


Your restaurant could always hire it's own drivers. I'd bring it up with the owner. 😆


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have often walked into restaurants and seen like a dozen unfilled orders sitting on the shelf when I've arrived like 3 minutes before closing time.

I guess for the delivery companies the wasted food is worth the cost. Honestly they probably don't care. The restaurant is footing the bill for the wasted food and preparation time. They eat the loss. The delivery company could care less about their loss. 

The food delivery thing is kind of bewildering. The drivers barely cover gas, Uber et. al seem to never post profits, and it seems like the restaurants lose too. It is amazing the delivery companies keep existing. The math doesn't work for me to do deliveries for pay. I literally only do deliveries for Uber pro points for free tuition (yes I'm the guy taking all the $2 offers with no tips!  ) , during slow times when there aren't passengers to deliver.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> How much do they pay the restaurant when they cancel the order? At one time they paid the restaurant the meal amount, but I’ve been told that that has changed and they cap the amount they pay.


I've heard different things from restaurants. I don't think anyone really knows because the agreements probably vary restaurant/chain to restaurant/chain.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> The food delivery thing is kind of bewildering. The drivers barely cover gas, Uber et. al seem to never post profits, and it seems like the restaurants lose too. It is amazing the delivery companies keep existing. The math doesn't work for me to do deliveries for pay. I literally only do deliveries for Uber pro points for free tuition (yes I'm the guy taking all the $2 offers with no tips!  ) , during slow times when there aren't passengers to deliver.


It really boils down to fast food not being worth it.

You'll never make money delivering items that only cost a couple dollars because expenses are too high.

Pizza and chinese have been delivering their own food, profitably, for decades. Paying wages plus gratuities.

If it were profitable for McDonalds or taco bell to have delivery drivers, don't you think they would have done it 50 years ago? I mean it's not rocket science.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


For the same reason you don’t pay your burger flippers enough money to flip the burgers. 
How many times did your restaurant close early or make the delivery drivers wait in a long line due to staffing shortages?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


Why doesn't your restaurant hire their own drivers and put them on payroll? Because it cheaper to pay Door Dash to do it.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> And why don't the cheap, low-life customers actually tip like decent people do?


People should tip,this will just encourage these app to be cheaper. Delivery drivers should be guaranteed min wage w out tips. Obviously many won't work for minimum wage,they should get at least that. The tips is a nice bonus.

You really think about its a good scam. Pay the drivers 3$. The customer who tips $5 or more is paying the workers salary more than the actual company.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have often walked into restaurants and seen like a dozen unfilled orders sitting on the shelf when I've arrived like 3 minutes before closing time.
> 
> I guess for the delivery companies the wasted food is worth the cost. Honestly they probably don't care. The restaurant is footing the bill for the wasted food and preparation time. They eat the loss. The delivery company could care less about their loss.
> 
> The food delivery thing is kind of bewildering. The drivers barely cover gas, Uber et. al seem to never post profits, and it seems like the restaurants lose too. It is amazing the delivery companies keep existing. The math doesn't work for me to do deliveries for pay. I literally only do deliveries for Uber pro points for free tuition (yes I'm the guy taking all the $2 offers with no tips!  ) , during slow times when there aren't passengers to deliver.


On canceled orders DoorDash covers about 85% of the order and the restaurant cost can be as high as 30%. So the restaurant profit is about 55% on a canceled order. Normally when a order that doesn't get canceled DoorDash pays 75% to 95% of the order. it varies because online prices are never updated to current prices. Canceled orders do cost the restaurant but it cost DoorDash alot more. 12 orders on a Tuesday afternoon is alot.

I also don't understand it as a driver. Doing rideshare is paying 2 times as much as delivering food and this has also been getting better as gas prices climb? I would think that people wouldn't want to pay more money to get a ride but I've been dead wrong on that. It just doesn't make sense???


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You're talking about food costs. Restaurants usually make around 10% after all expenses if they are profitable at all.

Of course the 30% commission that they try to get is offset by charging full price for everything, so effectively the commission is a promo rate that is about what the customer would have paid if using a coupon in person.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Why doesn't your restaurant hire their own drivers and put them on payroll? Because it cheaper to pay Door Dash to do it.


We have 4 delivery drivers on payroll. It's also cost more to have DoorDash do it. The problem is that the customers would rather pay DoorDash or use their app then call the restaurant and order food and get free delivery.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> We have 4 delivery drivers on payroll. It's also cost more to have DoorDash do it. The problem is that the customers would rather pay DoorDash or use their app then call the restaurant and order food and get free delivery.


Restaurant delivery radius?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

3


jaxbeachrides said:


> You're talking about food costs. Restaurants usually make around 10% after all expenses if they are profitable at all.
> 
> Of course the 30% commission that they try to get is offset by charging full price for everything, so effectively the commission is a promo rate that is about what the customer would have paid if using a coupon in person.


Very close. After everything and all expenses it's about 14%. These delivery app companies forced alot of price increases.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Restaurant delivery radius?


It's not really a set distance. We have a map and a outlined area. It's small the longest delivery drive is about 5 minutes. Might be 2 miles. If a delivery is outside the area we would still do it if the order is a large order.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> It's not really a set distance. We have a map and a outlined area. It's small the longest delivery drive is about 5 minutes. Might be 2 miles. If a delivery is outside the area we would still do it if the order is a large order.


I decline anything on DD over 3 miles. Not worth it. Tell the owner to expand the in house delivery radius and cancel the app contract. 😆


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That has alot to do with it, the delivery range.

Some places are avoiding in house delivery altogether just to use the app drivers, and getting more orders that way with less employees on payroll.

You do see people order close range pizza places, which could be using dashpass or getting some other type of promo to make it cost less.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


Smart Restaurants have their own drives. Companies that grossly underpay their workers like Uber, Left, Doordash, Grubhub, Walmart, Best Buy, etc are not reliable or trustworthy. No corporation is 100% trustworthy, but worker satisfaction, low turnover rates, etc tell you that companies like Costco are much better than a Doordash or Best Buy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


So why does DD TAKE THE ORDERS if there are no DRIVERS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Chitown1972 (8 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> And why don't the cheap, low-life customers actually tip like decent people do?


Lol I lol at uber eats low pay as a slap and insult to uber drivers. The pay is ridiculous if you do it therefore DONT DO UBER EATS not worth your time. I average $32 per hour making $1000 a week working driving only (shhhhh) total 25 hours per week..WHY WOULD I GET YOUR FOOD ORDER for less money.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A central problem here is that a cux/pax does not know how much the ant is getting, and has to presume that Uber is raking in the proceeds of high rates. I think a lot of folks would be more than happy to let an ant get good pay, if it could only be trusted that xe is getting such good pay.


Please stop defending these low life cheapskates. These people that don't tip are the kind of people that if you gave them a ride to the hospital they would bleed all over your backseat, jump out, say thank you, and never hear from them again. They have no sympathy. I don't go to a high priced 5 star restaurant and choose not to tip because the prices are so high that I assume the waiter is being paid good money. Give me a break.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Wow. The ignorance you two show of the economics of Uber eats is staggering. Tell me you don't deliver and don't use Uber Eats as a consumer, because that is the only reason you could have for not understanding how the pie of the customer's dollar is sliced.


Please educate us your majesty. What does any of that have to do with a customer not tipping or dozens of orders being thrown out and refunded to the customer? I'll wait.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's because doordash would rather pay for the food than pay its drivers a fair wage.
> 
> Imagine if doordash was paying even minimum wage plus gas. They would be out of business overnight.
> 
> The entire 3rd party delivery scam is based off free labor and huge commissions, and they still lose money.


I have zero proof to backup my opinion so I honestly can't dispute what you are saying but your comment makes absolutely no sense. Doordash has shareholders that expect them to be profitable. What sense does it make to cancel 12 orders, refund the customer, throw away the food, and have unhappy customers?

The food has to be valued at least $5. If you don't mind taking the loss why not just pay the driver the $5 to take the order? Driver is happy and customer is happy but you still take the loss. There has to be more to it why they do it that way instead.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't think you get it. Doordash doesn't care about the driver nor the customer.

Why would it make sense for a driver to work for free? It doesn't.

Why would it make sense for the company to put drivers on payroll if it is somehow legal not to?

There is not enough money in this business to support a real wage structure on cheap food orders.

Doordash is attempting to impress the markets with metrics that ignore business fundamentals such as profit and loss.

They only want to demonstrate increased order volume and sales. The stock market doesn't ask what "completion rates" or cancelled orders means to a business like this.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

To me the answer is obvious. Forcing the customer to pay the driver adequately by having mandatory minimum tipping. No tip, no order. I also believe that corporate greed is a major contributor to the low offers.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Stupid business owners need to step up and refuse uber eats or doordash unless they pay drivers more. It's costing them more money staying at this rate.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD/ your restaurant (I'm not sure who sets the delivery radius) are probably allowing these folks to order. It's too far and too low period. Even if the customer threw $20 on not worth it. I'd probably do the 13 mile one for $60-$75 but most customers aren't going to pay that to have a sandwich delivered.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> DD/ your restaurant (I'm not sure who sets the delivery radius) are probably allowing these folks to order. It's too far and too low period. Even if the customer threw $20 on not worth it. I'd probably do the 13 mile one for $60-$75 but most customers aren't going to pay that to have a sandwich delivered.
> View attachment 659470
> View attachment 659473


Oh that is some good money


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


What do you mean cancelled. Did you make them or are you only told to make them after an offer is accepted, the problem is DD, they should not accept non tipping orders. DD pays $2.50 to deliver. The rest of the pay is from the customer's tip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's because doordash would rather pay for the food than pay its drivers a fair wage.
> 
> Imagine if doordash was paying even minimum wage plus gas. They would be out of business overnight.
> 
> The entire 3rd party delivery scam is based off free labor and huge commissions, and they still lose money.


Free labor, free car use and free gas. and they still can't make a profit. So no way they could ever make it if they have to buy a fleet of self driving vehicles even for UberX,. Car costs and time constraints with traffic and only being able to do so many rides an hour means that will be a loss too.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


The investors paying us Ants?

Yeah, and when that happens is when Ana de Armas runs into my arms screaming “ My Sex God “…

Not happening and the customer could tip to offset the pay but they will not either, so toss that food!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If it were profitable for McDonalds or taco bell to have delivery drivers, don't you think they would have done it 50 years ago? I mean it's not rocket science.


McDonald's did deliver for a while in the '90s. They probably lost money because the orders were often just a couple of cheeseburgers.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> Not enough drivers.... So DoorDash canceled 12 orders at the restaurant I work at.
> 
> Why don't they just pay the drivers enough to get the orders delivered.


Not enough drivers?

Does your restaurant pay above minimum wage or are servers paid like three bucks per hour and rely on tips?

Drivers get like two or three dollars per delivery. Customer tips are what make deliveries profitable.

Do you provide adequate service to delivery drivers or have all local drivers blacklisted your restaurant?

Seems no drivers want to pick up orders from your restaurant. Not a driver shortage problem. Seems like a restaurant or uninformed non-tipping customer problem.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> I've heard different things from restaurants. I don't think anyone really knows because the agreements probably vary restaurant/chain to restaurant/chain.


The agreements vary because the gig companies treat restaurants with respect as businesses and thus are willing to negotiate.

Contrast that with the total absence of respect they have for their "business owner" drivers who are their "own bosses".

Everything and I mean everything is dictated to the drivers on a "our way or the highway" basis with ZERO negotiation allowed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> It's not really a set distance. We have a map and a outlined area. It's small the longest delivery drive is about 5 minutes. Might be 2 miles. If a delivery is outside the area we would still do it if the order is a large order.


Does your restaurant cherry pick the best deliveries (large tips and/or closest destinations) and use Doordash as a garbage disposal? Any tip-skimming from third party order-takers such as Chow Now?

There's plenty of places that cherry-pick and/or steal tips from third party order-taking companies.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Not enough drivers?
> 
> Does your restaurant pay above minimum wage or are servers paid like three bucks per hour and rely on tips?
> 
> ...


Yes servers start at $15.00 and bartenders start at $21.00. Servers keep all cash tips and tips on credit card payments are divided up and paid out weekly.. We had to do this to keep staff because of covid. I think the starting pay was $10 and $15 before that.

I think we do provide good service to delivery drivers. We even have provided reserved parking for DoorDash and UberEats drivers, but sadly drivers camp those spots.

The driver shortage is what DoorDash tells us is the reason they cancel orders. I think it's the low payouts to driver and DoorDash is unable to get drivers to take non tipping orders. That being said we don't have problems with UberEats drivers doing deliveries. This is DoorDash's problem.

It's also not just DoorDash the customers also cancel because of long wait time. Again I think this is also low pay combined with non tipping.

Also normally at the restaurant we can see a lowball order because it bounces between drivers accepting and then later canceling.



Nats121 said:


> Does your restaurant cherry pick the best deliveries (large tips and/or closest destinations) and use Doordash as a garbage disposal? Any tip-skimming from third party order-takers such as Chow Now?
> 
> There's plenty of places that cherry-pick and/or steal tips from third party order-taking companies.


All we are doing at the restaurant is DoorDash and UberEats. We tried Amazon GrubHub and Postmates but the cost to the restaurant was too high.

Whatever DoorDash or UberEats does on there app or drivers is on them. If a customer calls the restaurant and wants delivery that what we do. If the deliver is outside the normal range we tell the customer. Sometimes the customer offers more money to deliver outside the normal range but most of the time we don't deliver. We did however have 1 lyft rideshare driver pickup a prepaid order for a customer a few months ago. It was a larger order $300+ and was going 30+ miles to somewhere in Wisconsin.

There is no way to steal tips on orders placed by customers with DoorDash or UberEat. The problem with tip stealing is if a customer orders off some other restaurant app and they enter the order on a different app and then they keep the tip..

The only improvement lately is that we now get a printout of the order so we no longer have to use the tablet to put in the order. The order is automated also as soon as we get the order it's entered into our point of sale system. We still have problems with orders going missing during a delivery however.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> There is no way to steal tips on orders placed by customers with DoorDash or UberEat. The problem with tip stealing is if a customer orders off some other restaurant app and they enter the order on a different app and then they keep the tip..


Restaurants can't steal tips if the customers place their orders with the gig companies but they can if the order is placed directly to your restaurant or thru a third party order service such as Chow Now. Does your restaurant engage in any of that behavior?

Restaurants with their own drivers can cherry-pick the good orders for their own drivers and dump the garbage ones onto the gig companies. Does your restaurant have its own drivers? If so does your place cherry-pick the good orders?

I spoke to a restaurant manager and he doesn't like any of the gig apps due to the lack of profit his restaurant makes on those orders. He also doesn't like the fact that his staff gets none of the tip revenue from those orders. I tactfully explained to him that gig driver pay is so low that we now mostly work for tips.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

I don't work for tips, I am not a waitress or waiter. I was more of a car for hire like chauffeur. But Uber or Lyft do not help even slightest with pay so hell with them. Rip everyone off BOYCOTT the crap out of them. Even with electric car they are no good.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> What do you mean cancelled. Did you make them or are you only told to make them after an offer is accepted, the problem is DD, they should not accept non tipping orders. DD pays $2.50 to deliver. The rest of the pay is from the customer's tip.


That's what I'm trying to figure out what the policy actually is. Wouldn't it make sense to wait for confirmation that a driver has accepted the order before preparing the meal?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Free labor, free car use and free gas. and they still can't make a profit. So no way they could ever make it if they have to buy a fleet of self driving vehicles even for UberX,. Car costs and time constraints with traffic and only being able to do so many rides an hour means that will be a loss too.


Uber is too much of a parasite to layout all that loot to purchase their own fleet. Their philosophy has always been to offload the cost and risks onto others, meaning the drivers and the taxpayers of the US. My guess is they'd probably try to do the same with SDCs. The question is who would they try to offload the cost and risk to? Maybe the car companies as well as "independent contractors" who own their own SDCs?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out what the policy actually is. Wouldn't it make sense to wait for confirmation that a driver has accepted the order before preparing the meal?


Um no. 

Why do you think the food is never ready?

Why do you think they send you to closed places?

They'll send you anywhere because they dont pay you for the pickup, only once you complete the order.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Um no.
> 
> Why do you think the food is never ready?
> 
> ...


I understand exactly what your saying but I'm just trying to make some logic out of this. Don't they want to make a profit? If the order sits for 5 hours the customer doesn't want it anymore so it gets cancelled and refunded so everybody loses out and Doordash eats the refund cost.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I understand exactly what your saying but I'm just trying to make some logic out of this. Don't they want to make a profit? If the order sits for 5 hours the customer doesn't want it anymore so it gets cancelled and refunded so everybody loses out and Doordash eats the refund cost.


You might want to ask them this question.

The whole pyramid scheme is built off free labor and growth of order volume.

Much like uber has just now, after 13 years, beginning to understand what the word profit means.

They still have dictionaries with the word "profit" in them. They could have sent someone to the library 13 years ago.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

I do Uber eat delivery only. DD and Grubhub pay you sheeeit!! For I only take order when customer tipped ($4 plus). Ubereat keep raising the price for the order until someone pick the order. This is why I like Uber eat


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Why don't they offer the drivers the free food?


NO SUSHI!!! I BEG YOU, NO SUSHI!!!!!! You triggered my ONLY free lunch, which happened to be sushi, and the guys here know how that went! 😂


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> NO SUSHI!!! I BEG YOU, NO SUSHI!!!!!! You triggered my ONLY free lunch, which happened to be sushi, and the guys here know how that went! 😂


I'm very picky about food. I have only been able to keep food on one order in 2.5 years of doing this and it was from Tamale Kitchen. It went in the trash on my next pickup. I also don't eat sushi. I love Mexican and Italian food but I'm picky on where I would even eat.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> I do Uber eat delivery only. DD and Grubhub pay you sheeeit!! For I only take order when customer tipped ($4 plus). Ubereat keep raising the price for the order until someone pick the order. This is why I like Uber eat


DD does the same thing. The last good one I did was $7.25 with no tip. And as soon as I picked up the food, I get a text asking if I was still at the restaurant cause they wanted more sauce. I just said I was no longer there. I knew then this person did not tip.

Thing is this person waited until I “picked it up,” before texting me. They had 10 minutes before I got to restaurant to text me. Nontipping customers are more demanding…that’s why it’s never ever worth it to take those orders. I also saw my rating decline after this.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, I order food all the time. From my experience, I’ve gotten my food faster when I haven’t tipped on the app.

Generally, it takes about 30 minutes to get a driver with tip or without. One of the times I ordered without tipping, I asked the driver how much they got paid for my delivery. They said $5 and I gave them an extra $5. This was on a 30 minute wait for the driver to appear on my screen.

I really think it depends on who’s in the area you are ordering from. It seems your restaurant is a high class one and maybe people in that area aren’t willing to work for free. But others will gladly take those $2-$3 orders.

My anecdotal evidence has shown me that the most it takes to get my food is an hour regardless of me tipping or not. The closer the restaurant is to your home, the faster you’ll get your food is the only difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Make sure everyone toss it's food contents at UBER HQ or local Uber hub locations. They asked for it and they shall receive.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Make sure everyone toss it's food contents at UBER HQ or local Uber hub locations. They asked for it and they shall receive.


Imagine the mountains of cold food and melted ice cream sitting in front of DD HQ since the restaurants gathered up all the food customers no longer wanted and delivered it all to HQ, with a note saying "This is all the food you paid for with drivers unwilling to take them for garbage pay."


----------

